# Xtrail Classic 2012 Fog Lights



## aeorcr (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi i have a new 2012 Xtrail Classic thats a T30. But i want to put on the frong Fog lights. So i bougth a pair that says NS048 on the box. Theyre like this











and they say H11 on the light bulb.

I took them to the electrician but he said that they dont fit on my car because of the bracket but its removable so i think they fit but the electrician wasnt courios enough.

Are them the worng ones for my car??

Can you provide me a link to pictures on how to install them myself???

Being a 2012 T30 i thougth that this Fog lamps for 2004 would fit nicely


----------

